# The vet thinks our kitten has FIP



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I had posted about our kittens, Echo & Chino, in this thread:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/70-introduce-yourself/258674-hi-michigan.html

I'll continue Echo's story here. Last fall we lost our 13 year old cat, Misty, and at the same time we were caring for our other cat, Tiger, who was in the final stages of renal failure. He crossed the bridge about 2 weeks after Misty. We decided that we would adopt two kittens, in Misty & Tiger's memory. My husband was ready sooner than I was, it was his way of handling the grief. To make a long story short, he found Echo (her shelter name was Yaz) on his lunch break. She reminded him of Misty. He took me back to the shelter after work and we adopted her. The shelter said she was 4 months old, so she is roughly 8 months old now. She was tiny, only 4 lbs at that time, but seemed healthy. She was very smart, bright and playful. Even though I was grieving heavily over Misty & Tiger, I started to bond with her. She followed me all over the condo, and always stayed close. A couple of weeks after we adopted Echo, we went back to the shelter and found Chino (we kept his shelter name, it fits him perfectly). he and Echo bonded very quickly. We were so happy that they could grow up together and have that bond with each other. 

About the middle of January I felt like something was off with Echo. For one thing, she was starting to lose weight and it seemed like she wasn't as active as she had been. She had gotten up to 6 lbs by mid December, but that was the highest. I made a vet appointment for her on Jan. 21. The vet examined her, thought she looked good, couldn't find anything wrong with her and just said she was probably going to be a small cat. Her weight was 5.5 at that time. 

On February 16th I noticed Echo seemed to be walking funny. It looked like her back legs were weak and wobbly when she jumped down from a chair or stood up. I called the vet and made another appointment. At this time, my husband and I thought that she had fallen or gotten hurt playing with Chino. Things deteriorated rapidly over a couple of days and she could barely control her back legs, she was falling a lot. Her weight dropped again, to 5 lbs. After examining her, the vet said he thought she had a neurological problem and that he didn't think she was injured at all. He did blood work and called last night with the results. He said her blood had a high level of a protein that is associated with the Corona virus. He said it looks like she has the dry form of FIP. He asked me to bring her back today to get another blood sample so he can try to confirm that. He also said he would give her some steroids that might help her symptoms. 

I had heard of FIP but I was not familiar with it. I did a lot of reading last night. I am just kind of numb and in shock. I feel so bad for her. I keep trying to find the good in all this and I believe everything happens for a reason. I am glad that Echo came home with us, and I will do my best for her. I won't let her suffer needlessly but I won't give up until I know there is no hope for recovery.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm not aware of a blood test that can confirm FIP. I've also never heard of wobbly legs being associated with FIP (but I've only seen the "wet" for of peritonitis). Did they do full bloodwork and a urinalysis? Wobbly legs and weight loss can also be a symptom of kidney issues (among several other issues). Do you have the results of her bloodwork you can post? I'm hoping someone else can suggest some ideas...


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

emilyatl said:


> I'm not aware of a blood test that can confirm FIP. I've also never heard of wobbly legs being associated with FIP (but I've only seen the "wet" for of peritonitis). Did they do full bloodwork and a urinalysis? Wobbly legs and weight loss can also be a symptom of kidney issues (among several other issues). Do you have the results of her bloodwork you can post? I'm hoping someone else can suggest some ideas...


 I will pick up the results today and try to post them later. Also, the vet saw some splotches or lesions in one of her eyes. I forgot to post that earlier.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I am so very sorry you and your little friend are going through this.

It sounds like your vet diagnosed possible FIP based on the neuro symptoms and the presence of the antibodies to FCoV.

There are many reference websites about FIP. I usually point people to the Wynn and Cornell websites for FIP because they on the forefront of FIP research, but the following website has some good info in layman's terms.

Feline Infectious Peritonitis FIP In Your Cat

I, like Emily, have only dealt with effusive FIP (that I know of), but this section from that link is helpful.



> The Non-effusive (aka Pyogranulomatous or “Dry”) Form
> Granulomas are whorls of tissue and cells of the immune system that form around objects and disease organisms the body is attempting to wall off. When coronavirus-infected body-cells are primarily located within organs, this is the way the cat attacks them. It might be the cat’s liver, kidneys, lymph nodes, liver, eye or nervous system where this event is occurring or it might be a combination of any or all of these. Needless to say, the symptoms one sees are highly variable. It was called the “dry” form of FIP because unlike the effusive form, excess fluid was not present or at least did not predominate. It is sometimes called the parenchymatous form because the internal, functional, cells of an organ are called its parenchyma.
> These changes, when they occur, tend to be quite gradual and non-specific. So it is quite exceptional for the underlying FIP cause to be identified during initial examinations. (Besides this ambiguity in symptoms, it’s just human nature to first look for something curable, don’t be cross with your veterinarian because of that )
> Inflammatory changes in an eye (uveitis) are a textbook symptom of non-effusive FIP and will probably set off FIP alarm bells early on. Particularly when they are accompanied by nervous system changes.
> ...


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for that info Jeff! This sounds VERY different to the wet form of FIP. In reading the description of the dry form on Cornell's site, the symptoms do resemble what's described here. 

JKing - I'm really sorry you're going through this, particularly after losing 2 kitties so close together. I really hope it's not FIP and is something that can be managed. Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Jeff and Emily, I appreciate your comments and the links are very informative. 

Her weight was 4.9 today. The blood work that is being done is called "Neurologic RealPCR Panel" and they said it would take 3 days to get the results. I have a copy of the blood work done, it is several pages long. I can scan and post later, or try to summarize the results once I go through them. 

I am giving her 1 ml of prednisolone twice a day starting now.

I will be going to work this afternoon but will check back in this evening.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

That's good. The PCR test doesn't detect the antibodies (so you don't get false positives from vaccinations). There are a variety of test types that can be run within the panel, so the results should help shed some light on the issue.

If you can't scan in the lab results, at least provide the results for anything that's outside of the normal range (including the values for the normal ranges).


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy,
I to, was reading up on FIP last night..and found the exact site that Jeff included in his post about the 'Dry' form...
This is just a horrible disease/Virus...with no cure...at least at this time....
I'm so sorry...
I am Still Praying for a different outcome to all of this, for you and Echo.
Sharon


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

jking said:


> I had heard of FIP but I was not familiar with it. I did a lot of reading last night. I am just kind of numb and in shock....I will do my best for her. I won't let her suffer needlessly but I won't give up until I know there is no hope for recovery.


*jking* -

For almost every chronic feline disease/condition, there are _*specialized*_ online groups that have one single focus: dealing with and managing that particular condition. Most of these groups have been running for many years and have a collective knowledge and experience base that's unequaled by cat communities such as this and by most Veterinarians. They are known to be 'in the know' about the latest treatment protocols/practices and very often have lists of Veterinarians with demonstrated willingness and ability to deal with these conditions.

There is one such group for FIP kitties.......now, I know that you may be far from a diagnosis, but I believe that experienced people in this group will be able to guide you along that journey. I will tell you that, were I in your position, I would join the group and hear its advice.

You'll find them here (just click the purple *+ Join Group* button): https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/FIPCatSupport/info

Hope that helps !


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I agree with Stryker. The CKD and hyperT groups have been lifesavers for me and my CKD and hyperT cats. Such dedicated feline health groups are top flight resources for current information on specific diseases. Definitely join the FIP group that Stryker linked for you above.

Laurie


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for the link, I did join the group. I've been trying to scan the blood test results but the file is to large to upload. I'll post some of the results here, red being results out of range, H indicating high, L indicating low. I hope it isn't too hard to read this way. The main result the vet pointed out was the Globulin, which was 10.0 with normal being 3.0-5.9.


Total Protein 12.3 g/dL *reference range* 6.3-8.8 H

Globulin 10.0 g/dL 3.0-5.9 H

Creatine 0.7 mg/dL 0.9-2.5 L

BUN 17 mg/dL 16-37 

HCT 22.6% 2 8.2-52.7 L

HGB 7.0 g/dL 10.3-16.2 L

RBC 5.6 M/uL 7.12-11.46 L

WBC 18.3K/uL 3.9-19.0 

ABS EOS 18/uL 90-2180 L

ABS MONOS 1061/uL 40-530 H

MCH 12.5 pg 12.6-16.5 L


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. Speechie just did and it was heartbreaking. This month's issue of Cat Fancy has a great article on FIP. See if you can get a copy.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Marcia said:


> I'm so sorry you are going through this. Speechie just did and it was heartbreaking. This month's issue of Cat Fancy has a great article on FIP. See if you can get a copy.


Thank you Marcia. I will try to pick one up tomorrow.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I always refer to this website when trying to undertstand/interpret lab results. he does a good job of putting things in simple terms. There's a table with "normal" values for each of the lab results and if you click on the lab test, you'll see a detailed explanation of what can causes elevated/decreased values: http://www.2ndchance.info/normaldogandcatbloodvalues.htm

If you look at the references for Globulin and Total Protein, you'll see those elevated values are very common in cats with FIP. Some of the others would indicate Echo is dehydrated (which could be from a number of factors).

I'm sure it's all overwhelming right now. Just try to stay positive and calm and wait to see what the vet has to say (I know the waiting really sucks). I'm sorry you're going through this. Give Echo some extra snuggles and love, try to keep him as comfortable as possible, and hang in there.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm sorry this is happening to you and will keep you in my thoughts and prayers, maybe the vet will come back with a different outlook


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

emilyatl said:


> I always refer to this website when trying to undertstand/interpret lab results. he does a good job of putting things in simple terms. There's a table with "normal" values for each of the lab results and if you click on the lab test, you'll see a detailed explanation of what can causes elevated/decreased values: http://www.2ndchance.info/normaldogandcatbloodvalues.htm
> 
> If you look at the references for Globulin and Total Protein, you'll see those elevated values are very common in cats with FIP. Some of the others would indicate Echo is dehydrated (which could be from a number of factors).
> 
> I'm sure it's all overwhelming right now. Just try to stay positive and calm and wait to see what the vet has to say (I know the waiting really sucks). I'm sorry you're going through this. Give Echo some extra snuggles and love, try to keep him as comfortable as possible, and hang in there.





Darkaine said:


> I'm sorry this is happening to you and will keep you in my thoughts and prayers, maybe the vet will come back with a different outlook


Thank you both for your thoughts. We are still hanging in there. Echo is resting on the sofa. She was kind of agitated and confused last night but seems calmer this morning. There has been no change in her physical symptoms. I'm hoping the prednisolone will at least help her feel better and have more of an appetite. 

Here is a photo of Chino guarding her last night. He is starting to act concerned :sad:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, Any further news from the vet?
Little Echo and my little Midnight could be sisters...
Poor Chino...I'm sure he senses something is wrong with Echo...
Give him some extra loves to...
Hugs and Prayers. 
Dharon


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

They are both such adorable kitties! Cats are very sensitive and know when the others aren't feeling well, so I'm sure Chino knows something is going on. I hope Echo starts feeling better on the meds soon.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Dropping off some hugs and love as you move forward. We lost our dear kitten Teddy to wet FIP. It was very sudden and painful- I pray you will have more time . I know some kitties with well managed dry FIP can live for quite a while comfortably. 
Massive hugs and prayers , it is still very raw for me.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Judy, Any further news from the vet?
> Little Echo and my little Midnight could be sisters...
> Poor Chino...I'm sure he senses something is wrong with Echo...
> Give him some extra loves to...
> ...


I didn't hear anything today. I will be calling him tomorrow, hopefully he will have some results. She is resting comfortably on the sofa tonight.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

emilyatl said:


> They are both such adorable kitties! Cats are very sensitive and know when the others aren't feeling well, so I'm sure Chino knows something is going on. I hope Echo starts feeling better on the meds soon.


Thank you! I hope the medicine helps her. I couldn't tell much difference today but maybe by tomorrow.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Speechie said:


> Dropping off some hugs and love as you move forward. We lost our dear kitten Teddy to wet FIP. It was very sudden and painful- I pray you will have more time . I know some kitties with well managed dry FIP can live for quite a while comfortably.
> Massive hugs and prayers , it is still very raw for me.


Thank you Speechie. I read your thread on Teddy and I was in tears. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you- I feel we stood by him through his illness and gave him a gentle death. The best we could do was palliative care and love him as much as possible . 
I prAy the meds do help slow the progress of dry FIP, and you have more time with precious echo


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

The pic of Chino guarding Echo is heartwarming, and a little bit saddening too. Echo knows she's loved, for sure.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I wish I could say that she is doing better, but at least she is stable. She is still eating and drinking.

I have her set up on the sofa and she seems comfortable. I don't work on Fridays so I just have to be out for a little while to get groceries otherwise I'll be with her all day.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hugs and prayers for your precious furbaby. atback


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

So sad for your precious little baby. Prayers and hugs from me also.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you for your kind thoughts. I called the vet and they said the results will probably be back on Monday. I feel so helpless right now :sad: She seems comfortable but definitely not herself. Maybe the prednisolone will kick in by tomorrow and she will feel better.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Echo resting on the sofa tonight.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Poor sweet baby...I pray the meds kick in...
Judy, prayers and hugs for you and Echo...
Sharon


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I know it's hard to watch them suffer and not be able to help.  It's a good sign that she's still eating and drinking. I hope you get some good news on Monday. Hang in there.


----------



## StellaLuna (Jan 16, 2013)

Sending prayers your way. I hope your kitty starts feeling better soon./hug


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy,
Any sign of the med kicking in yet for Echo...
((((HUGS)))) and Prayers...
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm sorry I didn't get to update sooner. Everything is about the same, with a slight improvement in appetite and activity. Unfortunately, she lost 0.2 lb since Thursday. She only weighs 4.8 lbs. She is not eating very much at one time, but she wants to eat fairly often.

Last night she woke me up looking for food, which was really good thing I thought. She also got up and followed me when I got up during the night. She is still having a very hard time walking. Her hind end just goes out from under her and she falls a lot. When she is able to stand, it seems like she has no control over what direction her rear legs are going :sad:

I picked up some kitten milk replacer liquid and she really took to that. She laps up a little every time I give it to her. I took a tip from a thread I was reading on the FIP Facebook page and bought a kitten baby bottle so I can bottle feed her the milk replacer too, if needed. 

Right now she is resting comfortably on the sofa. Tiger & Misty loved that sofa too, they were always on it. I feel like they are Echo's guardian angels now and they are watching over her.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

That is definitely a good thing for her still to have a strong appetite! You could try supplementing with NutriCal too. It's a high-caloric nutrient-rich paste that comes in a tube (you can get it at any pet store and they may generic brands too), that is very fishy tasting, and most cats love it. You can just squirt a little on your finger and let her lick it off.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

emilyatl said:


> That is definitely a good thing for her still to have a strong appetite! You could try supplementing with NutriCal too. It's a high-caloric nutrient-rich paste that comes in a tube (you can get it at any pet store and they may generic brands too), that is very fishy tasting, and most cats love it. You can just squirt a little on your finger and let her lick it off.


Thanks for the tip, I will try to get some NutriCal tomorrow.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I was keeping it together pretty well until I saw Chino sitting with Echo. She should be running and playing with him like she used too It makes me so sad to see her this way and to see him look so concerned. Now I can't stop crying.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I've got tears running to :'(
Chino looks so sad...
(((HUGS))) and Prayers...


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Massive hugs to you...


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, I'm sorry. He definitely knows she doesn't feel well. I'm sure she's glad to have him there with her.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you..

He really does know that she is sick. Just now he was standing on the sofa looking at her so concerned and he just tapped her paw, then he came over and got in my lap and is falling asleep. I know he misses his playmate :sad:


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I am so sorry. I know this is painful to think about, but sooner or, hopefully, much much later, you are going to lose Echo. When you do, it'll be important for Chino to be able to view her body and acknowledge her death. When the time comes, if she passes at the vet clinic, bring her body home so that Chino will be able to understand and accept that she has died. If he doesn't have the opportunity to see her and recognize her passing, he will likely experience substantial grief and anxiety over her disappearance. 

You may be too grief-stricken to think of this at the time, so I want to prepare you so that you can help Chino deal with his loss. Animals are generally very good at dealing with loss by death as long as they have an opportunity to examine the body.

Again, I apologize for bringing this up when you are already so upset. I would just hate to see this step overlooked in the grief of the moment.

I am still hoping that this isn't FIP and that little Echo will recover.

Laurie


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Laurie,

Thank you for mentioning this. I am very concerned about Chino, and I want to do everything I can to minimize his anxiety and grief when the time comes. I am trying not to lose hope and am still praying that Echo recovers.

Judy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy were you able to get some nutrical paste for Echo?
Is she still wanting to eat?
How is her fluid intake?
Hugs and Prayers
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Sharon,

We did get NutriCal today, and she was ok with a very small amount. She is still eating, but just small amounts several times a day. She is drinking very small amounts of water when I put it in front of her. She is still grooming herself regularly. 
Other than that she isn't doing much else. 

Thank you for your support, it means a lot to me.

Judy


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I really hope you get some good news from the vet tomorrow! Let us know what you hear.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you! I will post as soon as I hear something.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Holding on tight from afar, thinking of you!!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I was organizing some photos and found one of Echo & Chino taken on December 1.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

A tech from the vet office just called-apparently something went wrong at the lab and they need another blood sample from Echo. I'm taking her in later today. They are also going to give her fluids if she needs them.


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

you should get mad at them for making a mistake...now we have to wait longer for the result. :roll: :neutral:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG Judy, that's terrible! Now Echo's got to go through the added stress of being back to the vet...

The only good news about this, is, they can give her extra fluids, which she probably needs...
Even if she's been drinking a bit for you at home...
She still probably hasn't been getting enough...

And if they messed up the first sample...In all fairness, they shouldn't charge you for the retake...
Grrrr...some vets...
Yes, I know 'mistakes' can be made...
But when its at the cost of my pets health...I do get very angry!

Hugs and Prayers
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I agree. They did say they wouldn't charge for the 2nd blood draw, which is good. I am glad that she will get some extra fluids, as I was concerned about that.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Judy, they can teach you how to administer fluids at home so that you can keep Echo properly hydrated. If she's becoming dehydrated at home, which sounds likely, that's probably making her feel worse than she would otherwise. Dehydration really makes a cat feel sick, and it can cause or worsen inappetance, too. It can be a little scary administering subQ fluids at first, but with a little practice, it's really quite a simple procedure. Lots of us here admin subQ fluids to our cats regularly for various health issues. We can talk you through it, if you first ask your vet to show you how it's done and provide you with the necessary supplies.

I'm sorry that little Echo has to have more blood drawn and that there will be additional wait time for the results. I've had botched blood tests on my cats, too. Sometimes it's a collection/prep error at the clinic, sometimes it's a problem in transport, and sometimes it's a lab error. Wherever the error occurs, the result is the same stress and inconvenience for both the animal and caretaker.

Hang in there.

Laurie


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Ugh, that really stinks, moreso because of the additional waiting and stress of taking Echo back to the vet. Hopefully they can give her some fluids to make her feel better too.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I just got back from taking Echo to the vet. He examined her and said she didn't need extra fluid, that she was well hydrated. I've been feeding her only canned food and yesterday I started adding a little water to it, so maybe that has helped. They should have the blood test results back in 2-3 days.

Judy


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

laurief said:


> Judy, they can teach you how to administer fluids at home so that you can keep Echo properly hydrated. If she's becoming dehydrated at home, which sounds likely, that's probably making her feel worse than she would otherwise. Dehydration really makes a cat feel sick, and it can cause or worsen inappetance, too. It can be a little scary administering subQ fluids at first, but with a little practice, it's really quite a simple procedure. Lots of us here admin subQ fluids to our cats regularly for various health issues. We can talk you through it, if you first ask your vet to show you how it's done and provide you with the necessary supplies.
> 
> I'm sorry that little Echo has to have more blood drawn and that there will be additional wait time for the results. I've had botched blood tests on my cats, too. Sometimes it's a collection/prep error at the clinic, sometimes it's a problem in transport, and sometimes it's a lab error. Wherever the error occurs, the result is the same stress and inconvenience for both the animal and caretaker.
> 
> ...


Laurie,

Thank you. I did have to give Tiger subQ fluids for a month. It was extremely difficult at first. My husband found an old IV pole/stand at his Dad's house and that helped a lot. We still have the pole, but would have to get new supplies if we had to do subQ again.

Judy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, did the vet have any thing else to say about Echo's condition? 
Its good you started adding a little water to her food...
Is she keeping it down alright?
Gentle pets for Echo...
Hugs for you...
And Prayers for both of you.
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Sharon, the vet didn't say anything else. He just said they would be able to tell me more about what is going on with Echo after they get the blood test results. 
So far she is keeping the food/water combination down. She doesn't eat very much at one time. 

Thanks so much for your prayers, we do need them

Judy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, 
You won't be waiting alone for the test results...
Sigh...I think the waiting part for any tests, is the worst...
I've been there...
I'll be keeping the Prayers sent to you and Echo...
And I'm only a 'PM' away as well...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

How are Echo and Chino doing today? Is Echo feeling any better yet?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy keeping you and sweet Echo in my thoughts and Prayers...
Hugs across the miles...
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Not much has changed. I don't think the steroid is helping. I will call the vet tomorrow and see if he can prescribe something stronger. I'm just grasping at straws to try to do something to help her. I feel so helpless.
At least I got her to eat some Nutracal several times today.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, just keep her warm and as comfortable as possible, let Chino stay with her, if he wants to and give your baby lots of love...
I too, hate the feeling of 
helplessness...
I'm glad she took some nutracal for you today...
Hugs and Prayers
Sharon


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

More love and prayers for you today, it is so difficult to be in a constant state of not knowing what is wrong,...hoping for the most positive outcome possible!!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I know how hard it is not being able to do anything for them. It's good that she's still eating and seems comfortable. I hope the lab results come back sooner than expected and can shed some light on things. Hang in there.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

This morning we realized that Echo no longer has control over her bladder. She seems to be dripping urine most of the time. She is still eating and actually seems to be eating a little more today than yesterday. 

She is sitting in my lap right now, wrapped in a comforter. I have a towel and a pad on my lap. Chino is sleeping on my computer desk. 

I called the vet again today and they hope to have the results by tomorrow.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Wrapping you in a giant hug as you wait. 
Poor sweet Echo, I am glad she has you to love her


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Echo and Chino earlier today


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Echo has a very sweet brother, that's for sure!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, HUGE hug for you, you are all in my prayers...
Give Chino some extra pets, as well as Gentle pets for Echo...
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I think we are losing Echo. She started to have a little trouble breathing this morning. She has also been twitching a little. She seems less comfortable and is meowing more and she looks scared. :-( I do not want her to suffer but I don't want to over react and let her go too soon. I am staying home today. I won't leave her alone. Please keep praying for her.

Thank you,

Judy


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh poor Echo and poor you. All prayers from our family and fur family to yours...poor baby girl. Could you get her some medication maybe for pain to relax her a little bit more? I know it's hard as you don't know exactly what is wrong yet and that may be the wrong thing to do, I don't really know. I just hate to see her distressed like that, as I'm sure you do. :-(


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

She is resting more comfortably for now. I do hate to see her in distress. :-( I feel horrible thinking I'm causing her to suffer because I don't want to let her go :-( I hope the vet has the test results and can help me decide what to do. If I thought she had any chance of recovering, I would give it to her but if she doesn't, then I can at least keep her from suffering.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh no, I am so sorry to read she is doing poorly!! More prayers of comfort and peace to you both, many tears for you, 
When my little boy was in pain, I called the vet for buprenorphine. It is a pain reliever that really helped me to keep him comfortable at home. Just a thought for you...
Giant hugs and many prayers for you.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Judy, if she is meowing and seems like she's in pain, I'd call the vet and see if they can give her something for pain (Speechie mentioned bupe, which is a very safe, effective pain medication that's easy to administer). Have you heard from them at all today? I'm sorry she's not feeling well.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I haven't heard from the vet yet today. I will call and ask about buprenorphine.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I am so sad for what you and Echo and Chino are going through. I completely understand about you wanting to give her every possible chance for survival, and still needing to balance that against watching her fearful and suffering. Definitely keep on top of the vet so that you get those test results as soon as they come in, and do ask about pain relief for Echo. I so want to keep faith that she has something treatable, but the likelihood of that seems to be fading. You're doing your best in a heartwrenching situation. We all know that.

Give little Echo and Chino snuggles from me.

Laurie


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, I just got back from the vet with my sweet Charlie...
So I missed your posts earlier...
My heart is breaking along with yours for what you're going through...
I am so sorry to hear it sounds like Echo has taken a turn for the worse...
You are in my thoughts and prayers. 
Hugs,
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone. I just called the vet, and found out he isn't in today. I explained what was going on and they are going to have another vet from their office call me.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Waiting and praying with you. Support from across the miles


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy you're not alone, keeping the prayers going...
And hope the other vet back to you asap.
Sharon


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Sending pawful prayers and petpets to Echo....


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

sending good thoughts and ((hugs)) your way.. Echo knows you are there and full of love.....


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy has the other vet called you yet?
Hugs and Prayers.
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

The vet has not called back, and I just left another message. They are only open until 7 (15 more minutes). She may call after they close. If not, I will have to wait until tomorrow. Echo seems more stable now, she has been resting on the sofa most of the day and she is still eating. 

My husband and I are not very happy with the vet right now. We've been going to them for 6 years, and never had this much trouble getting a test result or a call back.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Ugh. I know this just adds to the stress of the situation. I wouldn't be very happy with the vet either. But, I'm glad Echo doesn't seem to be in pain like she was earlier.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes, I'm very glad she is stable and not in pain. 

I know they get very busy at the vet's office, especially when only one vet is in.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, sure hope the vet calls you...
Grrrr, This is just so frustrating...I can't believe you are having to deal with that!
I'm glad Echo is still wanting to eat, even if its a tiny bit, its something. 
Hugs and Prayers. 
Sharon


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Hoping for a peaceful night! Thinking of you


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Also praying for a peaceful and pain free night....

It's awful when they are not well. Pure ****, at least for me.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I just got done talking with our vet. He said that the test results were negative, and that Echo does not have FIP. He thinks she has Panleukopenia, or Feline Distemper.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

:sad2


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, Can the vet Now offer some kind of treatment to help Echo fight this??
She's made it this far...She's a fighter! 
Some extra help from the vet might help her turn the corner#
Sending Healing Prayers for Echo.
Sharon


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm sorry. That's a tough diagnosis, but better than FIP.
Was there a discussion of next steps, if I may ask?


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

I am so sorry
That is every cat owners nightmare
Its extremely contagious and there are steps that can make it less fatal in the beginning so horrible that the vet didn't take those steps before.
But she has fought it this long which is surprising if it is distemper 
I am so so sorry
Really hoping its not distemper since you will need to get her brother checked out too then.
Really sorry for that news.....we are all here for you


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Gentle hugs, I hope the vet has a treatment plan to try and help her through the virus. So sorry she has been so ill, I pray she has a chance to come through this somehow.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate your support.

I am just so confused right now I don't know what to think. Our vet said there is no treatment, and that we need to think about letting her go

I was prepared to hear that and I do not want her to suffer. I just don't understand how she could have had distemper without being violently ill. She has never had diarrhea or any other signs of a gastro illness since we have had her. 

The vet said Chino should not be at risk.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Did the vet recommend fluid replacement? From what I've read, that seems to be one of the primary treatments for distemper to make sure she doesn't become lethally dehydrated. Do you know how to administer subQ fluids at home? If not, I think it might be lifesaving for little Echo if you learn how immediately and start administering fluids while she's still trying to fight off the infection. Also, she should be taking antibiotics to prevent secondary bacterial infections.

What sort of treatment protocol did the vet prescribe? Is Chino current in his kitten vaccinations?

Laurie


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, is Echo still eating for you and getting fluids into her?
Does she still respond to you or Chino being by her?
Does she try to move?
Sharon


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

You need to get copies of ALL of Echo's test results and get to another vet for a second opinion with Echo IMMEDIATELY. What your vet is telling you makes no sense at all. If it's distemper, of course Chino is at risk! And there are critical supportive therapies that Echo should be receiving, like fluids, antibiotics, and assist feeding. She needs to be kept warm and quiet. It sounds to me like your vet has dropped the ball ... again!

Laurie


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, 
It may be after hours for any normal vets there...
Get Echo into an E-Vet for fluids/force feeding Tonight!
Follow up with what Laurie has said!
Echo has a fighting chance-She hasn't given up yet...and that's half the battle, She has the Will to live, but she needs emergency help Now!
Prayers and Hugs!
Sharon


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I agree with Laurie, get a second opinion asap. If this is distemper he needs immediate and aggressive treatment, the sooner the better. Sounds like Echo is quite the fighter. Chino will need to be checked too. 

I'll be thinking of you all. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

We are going to take Echo to another vet for a second opinion. I'm going to try to get her in tomorrow. I will take her to the e-vet tonight for fluids. 

Echo is a fighter and I want to give her every chance to come through this. I was losing hope when I thought she had FIP but I'm not going to give up yet. 

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy you are Awesome!
Remember what I said about Courage??
You're There!!
Prayers and Hugs coming your way!
Go Judy and Echo!!
Sharon


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome! Thank you for fighting for Echo. I'm sending tons of good vibes your way. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Praying for all of your efforts in Echo's behalf. So glad you are willing to fight for a fighter!!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Good for you Judy - all thoughts and prayers here are with you and your little one. atback


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Everything is stable, getting some fluids now. She does not have distemper,but she could have had it and recovered from it before we adopted her. E-vet thinks our vet was saying Echo had it (before) and it caused the neurological symptoms she has now. I may have misunderstood him, as I was a little upset when he called. We will be getting a second opinion, either way, because I won't give up on my sweet Echo.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy,
Even though its early...
The prognosis is starting to look a bit better...
Did the E-Vet have anything else to say?
So glad Echo's getting those fluids!!
That is sooo important! 
Hugs and Prayers! 
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

The e-vet just said to continue using nutracal and mixing water with her food. 

I do feel more optimistic now. She is so young and she has a lot of fight in her. I want to give her a chance. I don't care what it costs, that isn't an issue. As long as she is still fighting then so am I. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Boy, I don't blame you for being confused. I am TOTALLY confused! When you adopted her, Echo was active and apparently healthy, right? How could she have had distemper, recovered completely by all appearances, then later developed residual neurological symptoms??? I would think that if neurological symptoms were to occur, they would do so at the same time as the active infection resolved ... not weeks later after the kitten was healthy again. But I've never dealt with distemper, so I have no personal experience from which to draw.

I'm very glad that you got her to an ER tonight. She needs fluids. She also needs nutrition. Are they going to syringe feed her at the ER, or are you bringing her back home tonight?

I hope you can get her in to see the cats only vet tomorrow. Make sure you pick up ALL of her labs from other other vet to take with you. The new vet will need to be able to review them.

Keep us updated!

Laurie


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Good for you Judy!!
Echo's got an Awesome Mommy!
Keep giving that little girl your Love and Touch, I think its making a difference! 
Give Chino some 'Pawsitive' pets!
More Healing Prayers coming your way!
Sharon


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

10cats2dogs said:


> Good for you Judy!!
> Echo's got an Awesome Mommy!
> Keep giving that little girl your Love and Touch, I think its making a difference!
> Give Chino some 'Pawsitive' pets!
> ...


^^^^this....

Prayers and total support from my family to yours!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

We just got home. I am going to start syringe feeding Echo for now. I had to syringe feed Tiger for a while last fall so I have everything I need. 

Laurie-I'm glad you thought the same thing. Echo was estimated at 4 months old when we adopted her. She was healthy then. None of this makes sense. How could an infection she had months ago cause symptoms now? The neurological symptoms didn't start until mid February and they were gradual, not just all of a sudden. Her symptoms sound the most like dry FIP, but thankfully it looks like she doesn't have that. The more I think about it the more confused I get. I'm starting to think they dropped the ball in January when I took Echo in because I was concerned about her losing weight and not growing like a kitten should.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy you probably already know this...
Just in case though, Don't force feed a lot at one time...
Her little tummy would be overwhelmed! 
She can't afford the energy required, if she has to throw up...
Got to keep that food in where it will do the most good!
Hugs and Prayers! 
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks Sharon! I appreciate any and all tips and advice! I won't give her too much at once. We definitely don't want her throwing up!


----------



## Lana92 (Jan 8, 2014)

My thoughts are with you and Echo. I'm so glad to hear that she has you to help her through this, and I believe in both of you. I really wish you both the best.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh goodness, I'm so sorry to hear about Echo - and poor little Chino looks so sad! 

So it's not FIP and it's not distemper. No guesses from the emergency vet as to what else it could possibly be? 

Sending all of you hugs and positive thoughts. I hope at least that Echo is comfortable and not having any trouble breathing.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

It seems to me like you still don't have an accurate diagnosis. I'm very glad that you're taking her to a cat's only vet for another opinion. It'd be better still if you could get her to a university vet school clinic where you'd have access to a full array of veterinary specialists and diagnostic equipment under one roof. It's awfully difficult to treat something when you haven't got the slightest idea what it is.

It's a darn good thing that Echo's as old as she is. I doubt if she could have survived whatever this is if it had occurred a few months earlier.

Laurie


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Cheering you and echo on, praying for a bolt of insight and wisdom from the next vet! 
You are doing an admirable job of advocating for your sweet kitty!!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I found a neurologist that can see Echo. They also have 24/7 critical/emergency care. It's only 25 miles from here. I spoke with 2 people from their office at length this morning. We have an appointment with the neurologist on Friday. We will be bringing all of Echo's test results with us. The person I talked to said as long as she is getting food and water and she is still urinating and having bowel movements (she is) then she is ok at home, but if that changes we take her there and let them take care of her until the neurologist can see her. 

I appreciate all of your thoughts and prayers. I will keep you updated. 

Judy


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

jking said:


> I found a neurologist that can see Echo. They also have 24/7 critical/emergency care. It's only 25 miles from here. I spoke with 2 people from their office at length this morning. We have an appointment with the neurologist on Friday. We will be bringing all of Echo's test results with us. The person I talked to said as long as she is getting food and water and she is still urinating and having bowel movements (she is) then she is ok at home, but if that changes we take her there and let them take care of her until the neurologist can see her.
> 
> I appreciate all of your thoughts and prayers. I will keep you updated.
> 
> Judy


So glad to hear that Judy. Sounds like this place heard you. Hope Echo is and stays stable, but also glad to know you have a place to bring her if needed.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, absolutely. I hope having a plan in place eases your mind a bit while you wait for that appointment.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy I'm so glad you found a neurologist that can see Echo!
That Echo is still eating, getting water, peeing and pooing, just shows how much of a little Fighter she is!

Have you ever taken her temperature throughout this?
It might be a good idea to start monitoring that as well...so you could take those notes with you to your appointment...
Fevers can tell a lot about things to...
Like: is it low grade but steady...?
Or does it spike at certain times?
Does it stay high?
Etc, etc, etc...

Give Echo some gentle pets from me, and Chino, some good chin scratches from me!

Sending Healing Prayers your way!
Hugs!
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I do feel better now that we have an appointment and a back up plan. I'm going to take Sharon's advice and get a thermometer to take Echo's temp too. I haven't done that before but this seems like a good time to start.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, sending healing prayers for everyone tonight.
Keep up the good fight!
Hugs!
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I picked up the latest test result from our old vet's office yesterday. It was a "Feline Neuro PCR Panel" and her blood tested negative for:

Bartonella SPP
Cryptococcus SPP
*Feline Corona Virus*
Toxoplasma SPP
FeLV
FIV

In the comments section are the following:

"A positive FCoV PCR result on neurologic tissue is supportive of the diagnosis of FIP, however a positive result alone does not provide a definitive diagnosis"

A negative PCR result on whole blood does not rule out that these organisms are contributing to the neurologic disease. In addition, a negative PCR result may be caused by the numbers of organisms being below the limit of detection"

Now I am more confused than ever regarding what our old vet told me on the phone. From the lab report, the way I read it, we can't rule out dry FIP, since they only tested a blood sample, and there is nothing in the report to suggest Feline Distemper. 

Echo had a good day and night, everything is stable, nothing appears to be getting worse. I am working hard to get more calories in her. Chino has been spending time with her and I think that is making her feel better.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Not sure if this will help' but here is a link to an FIP flow sheet. FIP puzzles me and can be really tough to correctly diagnose, I think
http://xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/4947102/381511905/name/FIPdiagnosisflowchart.pdf

Massive hugs as you move forward, I wish I had brilliant advice.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

FIP is very difficult to diagnose. There is no definitive test that can diagnose it. From what I understand, a positive FCoV result typically confirms the vets assumptions of FIP (based on symptoms, ruling out other conditions, etc.), but like the lab results indicate, it's not definitive. That's because FIP is caused by the Corona virus, but not all cats who are positive for FCoV will develop FIP. But, I believe that a negative FCoV result would conclude that it's not FIP. Here's some additional info on the Cornell site:
FIP

As Sharon suggested, I'd definitely start taking her temp just to get a baseline (it's my understanding that if it is FIP, she should have a fever). Look for the quick temp thermometers if you haven't already bought one. 

Have both Echo and Chino had their FVRCP vaccines/boosters?


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes, they both are up to date on vaccinations. 

I bought a baby thermometer last night but if you think I should get one specific for cats I will do that.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy if it's a 'quick read' rectal thermometer, you should be in business!
Tons of Pawsitive wishes!
Hugs and Prayers!
Go Team Echo!!
Sharon


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Yep, a baby rectal thermometer is fine!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

10cats2dogs said:


> *Hugs and Prayers!
> Go Team Echo!!*



^^^^^ this!!!^^^^^


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Ok, thanks everyone! I'll post an update later tonight. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy,
Hope the tube/force feeding is going well and Echo is holding it down...
Definitely be looking for updates! 
Hugs and Prayers! 
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

She is sitting in my lap right now. Her temperature was 101.8. She has been keeping everything down, but she still isn't getting as much in as I would like. I've upped the nutracal as she seems to really like that. Everything else is stable. We are keeping her very warm. We moved the thermostat up a few degrees, as I tended to keep it on the cool side here. 
It is definitely not cool in here now, and she seems very comfortable.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy her temp right now is between the normal range right now! (100.5-102.5)
Thats pretty good, I'd say!
The nutracal is good, high calorie is good right now I think...
That she is eating and keeping it down, is even better!!
Go Team Echo!
Hugs and Prayers! 
Sharon


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Glad her temp is normal!! Yay for keeping dinner down too! 
Thank you for the update , we are rooting for you!!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Sending prayers for a good and stable night for Echo and your family...


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you all for your prayers and support. It means so much to us.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy,
Through Thick and Thin!
Gentle pets for Echo
And Scratches for Chino
Healing Prayers for All!
(((Hugs)))
Sharon


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

101.8 is perfectly normal, so she definitely doesn't have a fever.  I'm starting to wonder if it's not viral at all (maybe it's auto immune or neurological?). Cats with distemper have very high fevers (as is the case with most viruses). I can't remember if you mentioned it, but is she on any meds at all?


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

No, she isn't on any medications. The old vet had her on prednisolone but we finished that a couple of days ago. I remember that the vet said she had a "slight" fever when we took her in, on March 1st. That was the day they did the routine blood work that showed high globulin and total protein and low hematocrit and hemoglobin.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Judy! 
How are you, Echo and Chino doing?
Is Echo's temperature still holding in the normal range?
Are you slowly uping her food intake?
You are all in my thoughts and Prayers...
(((HUGS)))


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Sharon,

Echo's temperature was 100.3 this morning. I have been giving her very small portions frequently, along with the nutracal. So far no throwing up. 
No real changes today. She is sitting on my lap right now. Most of the time she is resting on her little bed that we have set up in the living room. 

Chino is doing well. He is very playful but he seems more subdued around Echo, I think he understands that she can't play right now. :sad:
He does get the saddest look on his face sometimes, and he will just lay next to her or near her. He is a very sweet brother to Echo.

Judy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy,
Stable is good! Her temp looks good again, she's getting nutrition into her and she's not throwing up!
It also looks like she can hold her head up by herself--That is Good!!
Does she track your or Chino's movements? 

Team Echo, All The Way!!
You're doing a Great Job Mom!!
Hugs and Prayers
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

So glad to hear that she doesn't have a fever. Are you just in a wait-and-see mode right now?


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

She can hold her head up and she does track movement. I got her to play with a string a little yesterday, she tried to grab it with her front paws. 

She is a fighter. I'm just hoping and praying that she will stay stable until Friday and that the neurologist can diagnose what is wrong with her.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, those sound like pretty good signs to me!!
That she was interested in the string is Great! 
That Echo is tracking you guys is really good!

I don't know how the Neurologists
Clinic plans their appointments...
Would they give you a call if someone else cancelled their appointment? 
Maybe you'd be able to get Echo in sooner??

More Healing Prayers being sent your way!!
HUGS!
Sharon


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Glad echo is trying to play, that sounds positive. 
Massive hugs for little chino, what a good brother!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Well, maybe the vet is right and she did have a virus, and is getting over it? Since she no longer has a fever, isn't vomiting, etc., those are definite signs of improvement. Is she able to control her bladder now? I hope she continues to improve. She sounds like a little fighter for sure!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

She still has no control over her rear legs or bladder. She can't stand up at all.  Poor sweetheart, I feel so bad for her.
I have been cleaning her off frequently with wipes and we are using the puppy house training pads on her bed. 
They work very well and I just change it whenever needed. 
She is so small that cleaning up after her is not a big deal at all, I just feel so bad for her.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, 
That part is sad...
try to not dwell on that right now tho'...
Think about what a little Fighter she is! 
She's made it this far against a ton of odds!
She's still got the will to fight and live!
She's got a Bright Flame burning and she's not giving up!!

You're all in my prayers tonight!
HUGS across the miles...
Sharon


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Hopefully the neuro exam this week will shed some useful light on what's going on with little Echo. With any luck at all, it'll result in a definitive diagnosis. With a diagnosis and prognosis, you will at least be equipped with the answers you need to make decisions going forward.

Laurie


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

jking said:


> She still has no control over her rear legs or bladder. She can't stand up at all.  Poor sweetheart, I feel so bad for her.
> 
> She is so small that cleaning up after her is not a big deal at all, I just feel so bad for her.


Try not to focus on that. I have been paralyzed for over 40 years (chair mobile). As long as she is not in pain and not suffering, the other clinical observations probably trouble you more than they trouble her.

Animals dont have the sense of "disability" or the emotional reaction we human have when it comes to "disability".

Is she happy? How is she feeling? Focus on THAT, not on what she can and cannot do.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Her temperature is still normal. No real changes today, except that she started drinking water on her own. 
She is getting a lot of rest and I hope that is helping her to recover from whatever she has. 
Only a couple more days until we see the neurologist.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy that is Great News that Echo is drinking on her own!!
Thats definitely a positive! 
And her temperature sounds stable in the normal range!!
It might seem like small steps right now...
But those are Big steps in the right direction!!
Team Echo all the way!
Healing Prayers on the way!
Hugs!
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Judy, 
How are you doing? I know how stressful these situations are, 
when we're so heart sick over our little ones...
I hope you are taking care of you, as well as Little Echo.
How are you all doing today?
Healing Prayers and Hugs. 
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Sharon,

I am snowed in today. We are getting another winter storm, and everything is closed/cancelled today and tonight. 

Echo slept all night, and her temperature was normal this morning. 
She seems restless and uncomfortable today though.  
I have noticed that her head seems to be trembling a little, like a tremor. 
My husband said he couldn't see it, and it is really hard to notice but I think it is there. 

Thanks for asking about me, I am trying to take care of myself, 
but it's hard for me to think about anything else but Echo right now.


Judy


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thinking of you today -hope things are going okay


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Posted at the same time as you. I hope you're able to get some good snuggles with your kitties. Hang in there


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Hang in there Judy! We're all rooting for Echo. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you. Echo and Chino are taking a nap on Echo's bed and I'm at the computer desk right next to them.
I think Chino calms her down. Now she is relaxed.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Hugs and petpets ....


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Chino's such a good brother.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, keeping you all in my prayers. 
Pets for Echo, scratches for Chino and Hugs for you...
Stay Strong. 
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, 
Hang in there! You're one day closer to Echo's appointment!
Prayers that Echo is still stable.
Hugs! 
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

We are still here and fighting. Echo slept all night last night. 
Nothing has really changed since yesterday. I am praying for a miracle, 
that the new vet will know what is wrong with
Echo and that she will be able to treat it with a good outcome. 
I am trying to stay positive but I am also preparing myself for the worst 
so that I am not blindsided by a bad prognosis.


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

(((((hugs)))))

Good thoughts and prayers for Friday.....
XX00

Cyn and Artie


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Sending all kinda of love hugs and petpets. We know hat you are going thru. We have been there. 
Please give Echo extra pets of us.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well tomorrow!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thinking of you this morning! Prayers for helpful insight and guidance...


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thinking about you and Echo and sending so many wishes for the best possible visit today with the best case scenario and best possible outcome. No matter what happens you know that Echo feels so loved and cared for, and supported by you and Chino.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers today. 
It's 10:30 AM here and our appointment is at 2:00. 
We will be leaving around 1:00 so we can arrive a few 
minutes early to fill out any paper work they may have. 
I will have all of Echo's vet records with me too. 

Echo slept all night and seemed comfortable.
This morning I have her sitting in my lap and as 
I look down at her I can see a small, but definite
head tremor that is constant. Everything else 
is the same as it was yesterday.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy,
Big HUGS and Prayers that the Specialist has something positive to say!
You are all in my thoughts today!
Sharon


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Hold her tight. give her all kinds of petpets for us. hugs to you....


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Echo and Chino just now. We are getting ready to leave. I am a wreck


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Thinking of you!! Fingers crossed 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

We are all going in spirit w/you and echo...


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I haven't posted before here, but I've been following your updates.

I just wanted to let you know that I'll be thinking of you and Echo today. I hope you can figure out what's wrong...and that it isn't FIP.

*hugs* good luck, you've been so brave for her already.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

We are here, very good doctor, but not a good prognosis. She thinks it is dry FIP, and her brain is starting to be affected. Poor Echo, I don't want to give up but I can't let her suffer either. 
Please keep praying for us.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Judy...
We're here...you're not alone.
More Hugs and Prayers...
Sharon


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Prayers Judy...petpets and all kinds of love to Echo...


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I am so sorry, Judy. I much as I wish things were different for you and Echo, it sounds like a heartbreaking decision has to be made ... for Echo's sake. Poor, sweet baby. 

I wish you strength.

Laurie


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

We know Judy. None of us want Echo to suffer. The biggest gift of profound love is not to ask her to suffer. 

Like Laurie said, Strength to you. And that sense of peace that comes laced with pain of decision making.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh heartbreaking, so sorry Judy. You and Echo have fought the good fight, and I know you will find the strength to know when to let that baby stop fighting and rest. Prayers and virtual hugs to all of you right now.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry! Thinking of you all. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I am so sad to hear this.
Poor Echo---poor you.
It is such a hard thing to decide.
I think all of us here love Echo almost as much as you do.
You have done an incredible job taking care of her....
poor little baby......
((((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear the news. 

We are thinking and praying for you


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy you are the Best Mommy any kitty could hope for...
There is no doubt at all, that Echo knows how loved she is by you and your husband...
((((BIG HUGS)))) and Prayers...
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

We are home now. Echo is here too. We were at the 
vet hospital for almost 2 hours. I can't say 
enough about how good the neurologist and the hospital 
were. They loved Echo and took very good care of us. 

The neurologist diagnosed Echo with 
"Encephalitus and uveitis-etiology open(suspect FIP)." 
She said the prognosis is grave for her recovery.
We had another blood sample taken to compare 
the results with the sample from Feb. 22.
If things were looking worse, or if Echo showed
signs of liver and/or kidney failure, we were going 
to let her go today. The test results were actually a little 
better. Her globulin has gone down and everything else
was normal. We discussed options and the vet said that 
she felt ok with trying one more treatment option. We 
are going to give her Clindamycin and Prednisolone. 
The reason for the Clindamycin is the possibility that
Echo's symptoms could be caused by Toxoplasmosis and
not FIP.

I am also going to start subq fluids and continue syringe
feeding, but using A/D @ 1 can a day. If there is going to 
be any improvement we should see it within a week.
If at any point she starts to deteriorate, the vet said 
we will need to make that decision. 

I know that most likely I will have to let Echo go within
the next week. I have accepted that. She has fought 
so hard and she deserves to be at peace and not to suffer. 
I couldn't forgive myself though if there was one
chance that she could recover and I didn't offer it to her.

Thank you all for your support and for sharing Echo's journey. 
I will keep you posted.

Judy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy,
I'm keeping positive thoughts...
And praying for a miracle for you and Echo...
Glad the vet is so willing to give it a shot too!
Hugs and Prayers. 
Sharon


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Give her all kinds of love from all of us. At least (small consolation that it is) she is so very loved and knows this.

And that you wont ask her to suffer needlessly. Major kudos for all the love and chances you have given her....
She is one lucky kittie to have you as her mama.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

It sounds reasonable to try the prescribed treatment for toxo ... just in case. I do hope, however, that the vet gave you clindamycin pills and not the liquid form. The liquid is EXTREMELY foul tasting and very difficult (or impossible) to get down a feline's throat. As soon as the liquid touches the mouth, a cat will start foaming copiously and foam all of the med out of their mouth. The pills are much more easily administered. They, too, are foul tasting, but they can be hidden in 1/2 of a Pill Pocket or a tiny piece of soft cheese like Velveeta. Better yet, the pill can be placed in a #3 or #4 empty gelcap (which you should be able to buy at the prescription counter of some drug stores). The gelcap will completely hide the taste of the pill, esp. if the outside of the gelcap is coated with butter right before administering it to Echo. It's also important to give an ml or two of water both immediately before and after administration of the pill to make sure it is swallowed properly and doesn't get stuck in her throat on the way down.

Laurie


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't even know what to say.  I wish you all the strength in the world and will continue to think positive thoughts.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Judy, my heart breaks for you, I pray that perhaps there is an improvement this week. 
Please know you have my respect for trying everything to help your sweet baby, we went through a rapid heart wrenching goodbye to Teddy, he was 4 mos old. 
You are giving echo a chance, and if things do not go the way we all hope they will, you can have the peace in your heart that you provided the best possible home and life for your dear kitten...praying with all my might...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy...Everything that Speechie said...
And praying with all my might as well...
Hugs...
Sharon


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Judy, I too am at a loss for words....
You have a lot of people praying and sending out good thoughts for you.....
Echo knows you love her......


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Cherish every minute. You are an inspirational pet person. The recent deaths of Tiger and Misty, and now this illness, is much to bear emotionally and mentally. Yet you've shown devotion and level-headedness that can only be founded in deep love.

My prayer is that you will continue to be blessed by and be a blessing to the beautiful Echo, as well as handsome Chino who is probably going through some difficult times himself.

Remember that this forum will always be a safe place for you to talk about these things.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

NebraskaCat said:


> Cherish every minute. You are an inspirational pet person. The recent deaths of Tiger and Misty, and now this illness, is much to bear emotionally and mentally. Yet you've shown devotion and level-headedness that can only be founded in deep love.
> 
> My prayer is that you will continue to be blessed by and be a blessing to the beautiful Echo, as well as handsome Chino who is probably going through some difficult times himself.
> 
> Remember that this forum will always be a safe place for you to talk about these things.


^^^^^ This^^^^^^^


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

There should be a 'like' button here....
Ditto what NebraskaCat said..


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you for all of the kind and thoughtful comments you have posted. 

Jeff's post made me cry, such kind words. 
I don't feel like an inspirational person at all. 
I have felt so weak and vulnerable throughout Echo's illness,
just hanging on by a thread, trying to understand why
this is happening to me again after losing Tiger & Misty. 
I know that God has a plan and that taking care of Echo 
is part of that plan.I regret that this has happened but 
I don't regret bringing her home from the shelter. 

I believe she was meant to come home with us.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

If Echo's time here was meant to be short, then it was also clearly meant to be loving and well-loved. That's why she was put in your path at the shelter. No matter how this all works out, you have and will continue to learn much from Echo ... much that will serve both you and the animals under your future care. 

Laurie


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

jking said:


> I believe she was meant to come home with us.


She was.
You are a blessing to her, and she is a blessing to you, two, as well.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about Echo's results and will continue to pray for strength for her and you. Hopefully she is able to rally and enjoy more time.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, How are you all doing?
Any changes in Echo for the better?
Hugs and Prayers. 
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I can't say Echo is better, but not really worse either.
She is eating the A/D food, both by syringe feeding and a little on her own. 
She had a rough night, I was up with her from 4 am on. 
She just couldn't get comfortable, so I wrapped her up in a 
comforter and held her, that seemed to calm her down.
I got her to eat and drink a little too, she seemed hungry.

Subq fluids are more of a challenge than I expected.
She does have some fight left in her 
and she does not like getting fluids.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

jking said:


> I can't say Echo is better, but not really worse either.
> She is eating the A/D food, both by syringe feeding and a little on her own.
> She had a rough night, I was up with her from 4 am on.
> She just couldn't get comfortable, so I wrapped her up in a
> ...


Please kiss her sweet head for me, for all of us. 
Tell her she has many "aunties" and "uncles" who love her, and a bunch of cousins as well....


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

jking said:


> Subq fluids are more of a challenge than I expected.
> She does have some fight left in her
> and she does not like getting fluids.


Are you warming the fluids before admin? If not, you should be. Room temp fluids can be VERY chilling and uncomfortable for a feline (which is why vets use room temp fluids to bring down high fevers). If you're not warming the fluids, let me know, and I'll explain how to warm them properly for admin.

Laurie


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Marie

I took a couple of photos of Echo and Chino yesterday. 
Chino knows something is going on. He watches me give
Echo her medicine and I think he understands she is sick.
He was grooming her yesterday.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes, Chino knows something's wrong, and he's keeping watch over Echo...
Beautiful and Heartbreaking pictures, all at the same time...
Gentle pets for Echo And Scratches for Chino...
Big Hugs for you across the miles...
Sending Healing Prayers and Hope,
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

laurief said:


> Are you warming the fluids before admin? If not, you should be. Room temp fluids can be VERY chilling and uncomfortable for a feline (which is why vets use room temp fluids to bring down high fevers). If you're not warming the fluids, let me know, and I'll explain how to warm them properly for admin.
> 
> Laurie


Yes, we learned that from when we were doing fluids for Tiger. I think it's odd that the vets don't suggest that though. 
I learned it from the CKD support website, of course after following the vet's instruction and attempting to give 
Tiger room temp fluids with little success. Once we started warming the fluids things went much more smoothly.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

IMO, any good vet WILL instruct clients to warm fluids before admin. There's no excuse for putting felines through unnecessary discomfort when an extra 30 seconds of instruction can avoid it.

What size and brand of needle are you using with Echo? Since she's so small and thin, you may need a smaller gauge needle for her.

Laurie


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

We have Terumo 18 gage needles. Should we be using something different?


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Most folks, including myself, prefer to use Terumo Ultra Thin Wall 20 ga needles. I don't even use 18 ga on my horses! With Echo being as small and frail as she is, I might even use 21 ga.

Laurie


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

I really feel for you after reading your update from the vet a few pages back. Going through what we are with Bear right now I can only imagine how hard it is given everything that has happened to your family.

You are certainly in my thoughts and prayers and I know your kitties are lucky to have such great parents.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for the tip Laurie. We got the needles from the vet hospital on Friday, they sent us home with the supplies for subq. I'll try to get the ones that you suggest tomorrow.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Judy, I'm so sorry you didn't get better news at the vet on Friday. I hope this course of treatment makes her feel better and can yield some positive results. Fingers crossed for you all...


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

I just went through this entire thread and I am so sorry you have to go through this  As you said I do think everything does happen for a reason. Not everyone is willing and able to provide this amount of support - especially mentally. You have done everything possible, and she is lucky to have you if even only for a short time. I am really hoping here for a miracle, it is always possible!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy,
Still Praying for a Miracle here for Echo...
Echo is such a little Fighter and she is Blessed to have a Mommy who is a Fighter as well.
Hugs and Prayers going your way. 
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I called the neurologist today, she had asked me to call her with an update. We talked for awhile about Echo 
and her advice/suggestion was to wait until Thursday, and if Echo has not improved at all we should let her go
rather than make her keep going in the condition she is in. I know she is right. I am prepared and I won't 
make Echo keep going. She has fought so hard. Still, I am hoping and praying for a miracle, for some small sign of 
improvement that tells me to keep going.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Nothing I can say will make this easier, just know you are in my thoughts. I am shedding tears for Echo, for you, and fresh ones for my beloved Teddy. It may be the compassionate thing to do, but it HURTS. 
So sorry, more hugs and love to you and the kitties.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you. It does hurt so much. No matter how strong I try to be, this is tearing me up inside. I'm so sorry about Teddy too. This is heartbreaking.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Surrounding you all with sacred love and prayers...Petpet her for us. Kiss her. Hold her close if you can. Profound respect for the neurologist for her honesty. 

When we bring them into our hearts, we make a silent promise of we will take the pain into our hearts rather than ask them suffer.....It's a gift of sacrifical love...Our sacrifice is our heart in order to make sure they dont suffer needlessly

Yes, profoundly it hurts, ever so deeply.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, 
I am Still going to be Praying for Something Miraculous to happen between now and Thursday...
Spiritual Hugs for you and Echo.
Sharon


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm hoping for a miracle too, for you and Echo and Chino. Fingers crossed. I'm so very impressed with how you're handling it all. It hurts more than almost anything to let them go, but you have done more for little Echo than many would. He got the best care, tons of love and the best possible chance at beating anything other than FIP. Big hug and much *much* strength! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy how is Echo doing?
Any signs that anything is looking up??
Praying for a miracle...
Hugs and Prayers, 
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

We had a rough day. Echo is growing weaker. Her tremors are getting worse. She fought so 
hard, but she can't fight anymore. I don't think she will make it until Thursday .


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Echo and Chino today. 

I wanted so badly to believe that she could get better but now I know I can't save her. All I can do is make sure she doesn't suffer. I have to set her free.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh heartbreaking beauty of the two of them together...I am so very sad for you...so sorry. Tears for you and your kitties. Bless you for trying to save Echo kitten. May you find peace through this painful time somehow....
Sometimes words are not enough...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

:'( Judy, I am so, so sorry...my heart is breaking right along with yours...
You have done everything possible to give her a chance...
It does indeed sound like it's time to let her Fly Free of these earthly bonds...
Give her some Special pets for me...
And Hug Chino tonight...
Sending Prayers for strength for you in these final hours...
Hugs...
Sharon


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Sacred prayers and hugs...

Yes, please set her free. Dont ask her to suffer.... :'(
Echo is so blessed to have you in her life and we know you feel the same about her....


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm sorry to read this update and I know how good you have been for her, as always you and yours are in my thoughts and prayers. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear. I was so hoping for a miracle. I have tears in my eyes. Will be thinking of you tomorrow. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear that but its always a quality of life question.
And its so hard at the time but when you think back you have done what you can do and made her life the best during this time
Hugs and loves to your babies and i know of two up there that will be ready to play with her and share some mice to play with.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I have been following this thread and praying for a miracle right from the get-go... I am in tears for you, but only you know when she's ready, and it sounds as if she has told you she is. Hugs and prayers for you all. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh, I am so sorry..
The latest picture of Echo and Chino is heartbreaking and at the same time so sweet..
I have also been hoping for a miracle for Echo.
But none has arrived..
Perhaps the miracle for Echo is YOU! She had you in her short life to love her completely and to make her happy. :heart
I hate to say it, but she seems to be suffering now...
sounds like she is telling you it is time....(tears)

Is there a Vet who could visit you at home instead of taking Echo to the Vet again? It seems, from my readings, that is so much more comfortable and much less stressful for everyone....

You have done anything and everything you could to provide Echo with LOVE....take some comfort in that and remember it.
Echo loves you and will never leave..
((hugs)))


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Have been following this thread and like all the others wishing and hoping that lil Echo would be a lil miracle. So so sorry that it's not happening. Big hugs to you. I know the decision to pts is hard but I never have regretted making the decision to save my Mr Magoo from further pain. Good wishes to you on what I know will be a hard few days.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Judy, I'm so sorry. I know you've done everything you could possibly do to save Echo and got her the best care possibly. We know our cats better than anyone and if you feel it's time, then it's time. It's never an easy decision to make, but sadly, it's one we have to make when they are suffering. My heart goes out to you, Echo, and Chino. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

There is nothing else I can add - just know that my heart breaks for you, Echo and Chino.  Your Echo will be pain free and playing soon at the bridge with Misty and Tiger, just try to focus on that as hard as it is.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

We are saying good bye to an angel. She will be with Misty and Tiger soon and they will welcome her with open arms. So sad for Chino too.

Thank you all so much. I don't know how I could have gotten through without your support. I'll be back later. I just need to turn off my computer for awhile and spend some time alone. 

Judy


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Dropping off prayers of comfort for you at this sad time....
Be free echo kitten, go cross that bridge to play pain free and find Teddy and tell him we love him...
Gentle hugs,.,.so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

hugs to all of you. 
bye bye sweet girl... :'(


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

She is free now. Rest in peace, sweet Echo. You left us way too soon. My heart is broken, but I am comforted by the fact that your suffering is over. 
Good bye sweet angel


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

RIP Echo. Glad to have had the opportunity to love you and your family, even if only in cyberspace.

You touched so many of us....


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sharing tears with you Judy :'(

Echo, Such a Special little girl, you will be remembered by many....
Free to Fly to the Bridge...

Hugs...
Sharon


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

So sorry to be reading this outcome  What a horrible disease! It's just not fair. 
What's important is she is no longer suffering! RIP Echo...


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Goodbye little Echo, you will be so missed. Your life may have been short, but it was full to the brim with love from your people and your Chino. Rest now, sweet girl. :blackcat


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

I am so sorry 
But her suffering is over and now she is up there and i bet aussie and girly are playing with her.
Girly loved playing with mice, bet she has a couple to share.
I am so so sorry
Thats all i can say.....


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, you and hubby and dear little Chino are in my thoughts and prayers...
Share lots of extra cuddles and hugs...
Many Hugs across the miles to you...
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I just can't stop crying. I miss my sweet girl so much


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I am so sorry,...I am still raw and hurting from my loss at Christmas. I cried for weeks, it gets easier, and then tears will surprise you again. Let them come, cry as much as you need to. Echo was loved and merits your tears. I wish I had some comfort for you...
Cyber hugs to you, Echos story touched me...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

jking said:


> I just can't stop crying. I miss my sweet girl so much


:'( I know...
Hugs and more Hugs...
Sharon


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh yes, so so hard. We lost our baby boy in October and as Speechie says - tears will continue to surprise you. But the love and sweetness they bring to our lives drives us to continue to share love with other furbabies. Your love for Echo will be felt by Chino and all your furbabies to come.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

jking said:


> I just can't stop crying. I miss my sweet girl so much


We are crying with you...I know I am...I have been crying on and off all day for Echo.... :sad:sad2


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you for listening. I know you all understand and have gone through this before. I had to go to work this afternoon and I didn't even tell anyone. 
The people there just don't understand. I managed to get through the afternoon without crying. 

Echo was worth all the pain I am feeling now. I am so blessed to have had her with me, if just for a very short time.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

jking said:


> Thank you for listening. I know you all understand and have gone through this before. I had to go to work this afternoon and I didn't even tell anyone.
> The people there just don't understand. I managed to get through the afternoon without crying.
> 
> Echo was worth all the pain I am feeling now. I am so blessed to have had her with me, if just for a very short time.


Im a big believer that animals teach us things that other humans often times cant.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes Judy, 
You're not alone...
The loss of a Furkid can drop the strongest to the floor and bring tears...
The initial pain is shattering...
There is a hole in your heart...
Our Furry ones take a piece of us when they go...
But they leave a part of themselves with us as a trade...
The hole starts to heal with the happy and funny quirky things that they brought to our lives when they shared this life with us...
And we are enriched for knowing them...
Hugs across the miles...
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Always...


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Crying right with you Judy. It brings back all the memories of loosing my dear Ginny. That's why I usually have to avoid the rainbow bridge section. So so sad. I'm so very sorry for you, Chino and your family. 
I totally understand about not mentioning it at work. So many people just don't get it. And for me at least it was good to not talk about it at work, because I'd just cry anyways. Feel free to talk to us, we do understand even if we can't physically give you hug. Give Chino lots of extra cuddles and allow yourself to grieve. I know it doesn't help you right now, but it will get better. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

That's how I felt yesterday Zuma, I would have started crying if I had talked about it at work so it was 
better that no one knew what was going on. When I lost Tiger and Misty I
had posted about it on Facebook and everyone at work knew, not to mention that I took time 
off to take care of Tiger (which they made fun of and harassed me for:sad
This time I didn't post about it on Facebook, just here. 

Chino is having a hard time :sad: Last night he was running around the condo howling and meowing. 
He's not really very vocal so that was unusual for him. When he comes into the living room he goes right
to where we had Echo's bed and just stands there looking confused.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

I can't believe people would mess with you for taking off time to take care of an animal. Luckily at my job I have a lot of animal lovers so they are very understanding with my time off for Bear.

Sorry to hear that about Chino, hopefully he'll adjust quickly but I'm sure it's going to be hard on him too. Keeping ya'll in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Judy,
all I can say is my heart is breaking for you and Chino--
((hugs)))


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Oh Chino....petpets and chin scritches to him.... 

(I pity those who dont understand deeply loving an animal and the pain it is to see them hurt or lose them. To me is shows a part of their soul is underdeveloped, and their ability to love is limited. Just my thoughts)


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

It's so interesting how it was designed (whether by Echo or otherwise), that she would pick a family where she could maximize her love and other life lessons while being loved and cared for unconditionally and loved and guarded by a steadfast kitty brother.

Her stay was far too short, but her impact isn't.

I wish you comfort in the painful moments and many happy reminders of her spirit. Special hugs to Chino. He deserves his time to mourn also, as well as the continued love from his people.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, 
I really agree with Marie58 about those kind of people...

Here you can feel free to mourn, 
to share your thoughts, 
to feel your pain...
And Never be made fun of...
We are here for you...

Give Chino extra attention and try and get him involved in some play, 
he 'knows' she is gone, but he will still mourn in his own way...
He might even be a bit 'off' on 
eating...
And as you found...he is calling for her...
Hugs and Prayers and Strength for all of you.
Sharon


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I know what you mean about people not understanding. Even some people with pets don't understand the special bond we can have with them!

Scout went through something similar when Jem passed away. He was very vocal and clearly stressed out for a few days (which was not like him at all). Fortunately, cats are very adaptive and seem to move on quite quickly (I wish we could do the same at times). I hope Chino is back to his old self soon. Just give him some extra love and attention. I know having him there must be a huge comfort to you. Don't forget to take care of yourself too!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you all, this is such a supportive group of people. I don't know what I would do without you.

I am spending some quality time with Chino tonight. We played with some of his toys and now he is sleeping on my desk
next to the monitor. We are going to help each other get through this.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Emily, I agree. Cats do adapt fairly quickly. It takes me a bit longer to move on.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, Hugs and Prayers for you all tonight and extra pets and scratches for Chino. 
Sharon


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Thinking of you this morning, sending out loads of hugs and gentle petpets to Chino. Hoping both of you can comfort one another.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Chino seems to be ok for the most part. He still likes to play and is very active.
He does seem to be eating a little less and has moments, like right now, where
he is sitting in a spot that he and Echo used sit and is just staring at me and looking confused.

I don't work today and I will only be out for a very short
period this afternoon so I will be here for him.


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

I haven't been on in a few days, so I'm catching up on threads...

I am so sorry about Echo, you went above and beyond the call of duty. She knew what it was like to be loved unconditionally.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Oh have some wonderful mommy/chino time today. Hugs to the both of you, petpets to chino


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I spent a lot of time with Chino today and he has been sleeping behind my monitor all evening. He is such a sweetheart and he loves to cuddle too. I'm so glad he is here.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Such a cute picture, I'm glad you have each other to work through this.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so glad that Echo had you and Chino to love and take care of her. She'll never be forgotten by any of us who have followed her heartbreaking story here. Hugs to you and lots of extra pettings to Chino.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy thinking of you, Chris and Chino...
Hugs and Prayers...
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, Thats a Beautiful Avatar...
Angel Kitty Echo...
Extra pets and snuggles for Chino...
And Hugs and Prayers for you and Chris...
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Sharon. We are having a quiet weekend, thinking about and missing Echo 



Chino has been looking so sad :-(


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy,
Chino is such an adorable little guy...
And he Really does look Sad and Lost...
Lots of extra attention and Cuddles will help everyone...
Hugs, and Prayers of Healing and Strength going your way...
Sharon


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Sending warm and peaceful thoughts to your home, Judy...

Hugs to you and your husband, and petpets to Chino.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Judy, I just opened a newsletter from the IBDkitties.net people....this article was highlighted: 7 Ways to Help Your Cat Through a Grieving Period (note to staff: Catster no longer offers forums)


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

More gentle hugs for you today, Pazu grieved for a while, was very sad, slept in Teddy's bed and didn't purr or sleep with us. I upped his attention and love, sat near him more, had more play sessions...


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, Chino is such a sweet looking boy! He definitely looks sad. I feel for you both, and am glad you have each other to lean on during this difficult time.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

just read through all of this. Judy, my prayers are with you. Thinking of you and sweet Chino during this time.


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

I am just so sorry....
I have been keeping an eye on this thread and it just breaks my heart....
I haven't said much more since just makes me cry.....
I hope chino is ok....
I know when aussie passed, otis stopped eating....
Lots of toys and cuddles


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you all for your thoughts. We appreciate them. You are a wonderful support group.

Stryker-Thank you for the link, that is a good article. I'm glad that Chino is still eating, though he is
definitely eating less than usual. I bought him a few new toys yesterday and have been playing with him more. 

He has become a Velcro kitty the past few days. He is in my lap right now.


Judy


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thinking of you all and sending virtual hugs from me and the furkids. :blackcat

When we lost our velcro boy in October, our remaining cat Penny was very depressed. She just laid on our bed most of the day, didn't eat very well and wasn't herself at all. The worst part was that she was his cat really, not ours so much, so we couldn't really be of that much comfort to her. I'm glad Chino is a velcro boy and can cuddle up with you for comfort. We have two new kitties now, so Penny has company although she doesn't feel about them the way she did about Punky - she worshiped the ground he walked on. She has come around though, but slowly.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Love to all...


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Asleep on my desk..


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Poor Chino. He looks sad even while sleeping.  

I wish you all lots of strength and hope that knowing you did everything you possibly could have and that what was best for Echo was always the first thing you thought of will keep you going through this very difficult time.


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

Just thought of something....
I am not sure if its still cold where you are but if you have moths or crane flies around that can be a fun game for chino....
We do that when its warm.....tonight there was moths out so my boyfriend went out to get a couple and its fun hunting for kitties and they get to eat their kill.....
They really love crane flies (which is good because i hate them) 
But its not crane fly season yet but 'mothing' is a close second....
So it might be a good treat for him to get him a moth or something to hunt.
rcat


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

spirite said:


> Poor Chino. He looks sad even while sleeping.
> 
> I wish you all lots of strength and hope that knowing you did everything you possibly could have and that what was best for Echo was always the first thing you thought of will keep you going through this very difficult time.


Thank you Spirite. That is such a nice thought and it is very comforting to me.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Stef,
It is still very cold here, but it is supposed to get warmer by the weekend.
I think Chino would love that, as he really enjoys chasing the toy birdie on a string. 
He also has some toy mice that he "catches" and carries around the condo with him.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, 
Thinking of you and yours tonight...
Extra snuggles and pets for Chino...
Hugs and Prayers for Healing and Strength...
Sharon


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Wrapping you up in hugs and prayers of comfort ...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, Chris and Chino, Prayers of Peace and Healing being sent...
Pets and Snuggles for Chino...
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you for your prayers. Last night was the Monday night candle lighting ceremony at the Rainbow Bridge site. 
I've been participating every Monday for Tiger and Misty. Last night was the first time for Echo. So many times 
she was sitting on my lap during the ceremony, I never thought I would be doing it for her so soon. 

Chino was snuggled up in some of Echo's comforters and bedding today.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Sweet chino, missing his buddy...so sad. 
It has been since Christmas And I still cry somedays over Teddy...many hugs to you. 
I know how hard it can be


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, 
That Sounds like a Beautiful Ceremony...
It's nice to be able to honor our Special Fur Kids...
Hugs and Prayers...
Sharon


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

That sounds like a really good idea 
Glad you include chino


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Chino is doing ok this week. I've been playing with him and spending lots of time with him. He is sitting on my lap right now. He still seems sad though.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy thinking about all of you...
Hugs and Prayers. 
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Judy thinking about all of you...
> Hugs and Prayers.
> Sharon


Thank you Sharon. It's hard to believe it's been 2 weeks now. I picked up Echo's ashes yesterday. She is home now, with Tiger and Misty.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, 
It's good Echo's back home...
She will be in excellent company with Misty and Tiger...
I know, it's hard to believe its been two weeks...
How is Chino doing?
Hugs and Prayers, 
Sharon


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

Definitely good to have her there.
It is crazy how its all ready two weeks.
Just horrible when you lose a baby like this
Hope chino is doing ok


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Chino is doing ok. Our bond has grown stronger in the past 
2 weeks and I think that has helped us both get through this. 
He still cries at night sometimes and I know he is looking for Echo.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

This is the first time I saw this. The story made me cry and hug and kiss my girls. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah...Poor little guy...
Anyone who says animals don't have feelings...
I think can't feel anything 
themselves...
I've seen it to many times...with cats and dogs...missing their bud, be it four legged or two legged...
They do mourn and grieve...
I am so glad you've got each other.
Pets for Chino...
Hugs and Prayers, 
Sharon


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi. I have not been on in quite a while until tonight. I always visit the rainbow first for my heart goes out to all who have had a loved furbaby go over the rainbow bridge...last year I lost my baby Link to renal kidney failure at 5 months. I had him a short time and it left his paw on my heart. I was not always a feline lover growing up with horses just never had a chance to really experience the bond that took place with Link. I know Echo is with him and all the other fur angels....I have a new furbaby that I got shortly after link passing and he has my heart...I knew he could never replace my Link so opened a new place in my heart...it's soon and very obvious you and your husband are furbaby Angels and there is another one ready to give and receive your love when you are ready....it helped me and eased the pain...I agree with all others you did all you could...Echo was a fighter and worth finding for...it touches my heart and I can say I understand how you feel....including reactions from those who don't understand....we are blessed to have an amazing group here!!! Hugs from my family to yours 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

